# Truffles Pictures from Nationals



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nancy just e-mailed me some of Truffles pictures. I love these!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

love them! She has the 'really? do we really need to this' look on her face


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots, Pam. I love the second one.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh those are FABULOUS. My favorite is also the middle one. I just love the look on her face. That dress is adorable on her. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very darling pictures Pam. Love the dress too.
It never occured to me to have one done of Hope, but wish I would have. Maybe next year.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg these proffesional pics are stunning , aww love the middle one too , and the third one , too cute


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Another cutie patootie.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the middle on too. It was my favorite shot of the group. The last one looks like she is totally board, and just ever so slightly annoyed with all the fuss. She was like, why the heck are you making me stand in this box?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I love the third one, then the second one best. What I like about the third one is her attitude, LOL. These pictures really show what a beauty Truffles is!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- these are GREAT!!! Truffles is so gorgeous anyway!!!! I like all 3, but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the one in the middle.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am totally thrilled with Truffles and her laid back attitude!! If I had my stroller "open" Ava would be ......gone.....

Truffles just laid and enjoyed attention...or lack of attention, it didn't matter. She's so sweet, and I love all her pictures...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Pam, her pictures came out beautiful. I love all three, but the one in the middle is to die for. I just love your Truffles. She has such a beautiful face and a personality to match.:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, Pam, I'd never be able to pick out a favorite. They are all just way too cute!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Truffles has such an adorable face. I love all her pics including all the ones you have posted :wub:.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW I'm really loving these Nationals pics and Truffles doesn't dissapoint either. She looks so perfect in each photo but I especially love the last one


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: WOW nothing to say but CUTE CUTE..:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Truffles is a beauty :wub: 

I love all the pics. But somehow like the third best.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just love Truff and her kissable lips!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

She's so pretty! :aktion033: Love her face!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:

Love these pictures! She looks so adorable!

You are so blessed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, Pam, I thought I loved chocolate truffles, and I thought I loved the truffles they shaved on my food in Italy, but, for sure, you've got the best Truffles in the world. :wub2: That middle picture is absolutely beautiful. She's got the most amazing face. :wub::wub: I love the other two as well but that face...can't get enough of it.I wish you didn't live on the other side of the country. :angry: I want to see Truffles in person.


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful Malt... I wish I could get Mya's photo's taken professionally they look awesome !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/those who like them all! :HistericalSmiley:
If I had to choose just one I would take the middle one.:thumbsup:
If you ever get tired of her just post her "priority" to us! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are just beautiful, I think I like the middle one best but I love them all.


----------

